# Making A Zero Clearance Table Saw Insert



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm making a zero clearance table saw insert I'll bring the blade up from under to cut the slot. Though to do this I'll need to remove the riving knife. What I'd like to know is, how do I make a continuation of the slot for the riving knife to rise?
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Do it in two stages - cut the first slot for the blade. Put the old insert back in the table. set the new insert over the blade and move the fence over until it hits the edge of the insert. Lower the blade, slide the insert back towards you until the blade will cut the slot length you're looking for. With the insert FIRMLY clamped in place to the table, slowly raise the blade, extending the original slot.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

OK thanks seems straightforward.
Peter.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaia said:


> Hi all,
> I'm making a zero clearance table saw insert I'll bring the blade up from under to cut the slot. Though to do this I'll need to remove the riving knife. What I'd like to know is, how do I make a continuation of the slot for the riving knife to rise?
> Cheers,
> Peter.


reinstall your old plate...
set the fence to rip the ZC plate..
rip the slot for the riving knife..


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> reinstall your old plate...
> set the fence to rip the ZC plate..
> rip the slot for the riving knife..


Hi Stick 
Thanks,
Peter.


----------

